# "Composer of the Week" Nominations



## Frederik Magle

Starting next week, a composer will be featured every week!

A "sticky" thread will be made about the composer in the "Classical Music Discussion" forum, and will remain "sticky" until the next week and the next composer. The thread will include a biography (and possibly a small - or large - article), pictures, and a list of at least 10 favorite works (and if possible recordings of the works).

The composers will be selected from a pool of members' nominations. So, reply to this thread and name up to 5 composers you would like to see featured. From this (continuously expanding) list, the staff will every week select 5 names and set up a poll so that members can vote on the composer they would like to see the next week.

Now, here's an important note: In order for the composer to be included in the list you must be willing to write the biography and select the favorite works for any composer you nominate yourself! However, you may also suggest a composer without being able to write about him/her, but then you must state that, and only if someone steps up and say they are willing to write the biography will the composer be included in the list of nominated from which the 5 will be selected for general vote.

Every member can only nominate 5 composers in order as to give as many members a chance to participate. If one of a members' nominations get selected for "composer of the week", then he or she may nominate one more. Also a nomination will only last for 3 months at a time (or until the composer is featured), after which the composer will be removed from the list and may be re-nominated by any member (No composer will be removed from the list without having been selected for the poll at least once, though). A composer cannot be nominated again within one year after having been featured as "composer of the week".

The list will be updated in this post - along with the name of the writer (or writers, if you wish you can cooperate on each composer). The poll (of five composers) will be in a new thread each week. The "composer of the week" will be selected one week ahead, and the poll will start two weeks ahead. So, one week will be given for the poll to run and one week after that to the writer. *Please note that it is the responsibility of the writer to post the article on time!*

The writers of the "composer of the week" thread will receive full credit as well as much glory and honor! 

Best regards
Frederik

*
LIST OF NOMINATIONS FOR »TALK CLASSICAL - COMPOSER OF THE WEEK«*

Alkan, Charles-Valentin (1813-1888) by Hexameron
Barber, Samuel (1910-1981) by vivaciouswagnerian
Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827) by Topaz
Chopin, Frederic (1810-1849) by Topaz
Glass, Philip (*1937) by vivaciouswagnerian
Henselt, Adolf von (1814-1889) by Hexameron
Hubay, Jenő (1858-1937) by oisfetz
Ives, Charles (1911-1951) by vivaciouswagnerian
Liszt, Franz (1811-1886) by Hexameron
Lyapunov, Sergey (1859-1924) by oisfetz
Machover, Tod (*1953) by vivaciouswagnerian
Mahler, Gustav (1860-1911) by vivaciouswagnerian
Monk, Meredith (1942- ) by vivaciouswagnerian
Rubinstein, Anton Grigorevich (1829-1894) by Hexameron
Sarasate, Pablo de (1844-1908) by oisfetz
Tan Dun (*1957) by vivaciouswagnerian
Taneyev, Sergey (1856-1915) by oisfetz
Thalberg, Sigismond (1812-1871) by Hexameron
Varèse, Edgar (1883-1965) by vivaciouswagnerian
Volkmann, Robert (1815-1883) by oisfetz

*
LIST OF FEATURED »TALK CLASSICAL - COMPOSERS OF THE WEEK«*

Brahms, Johannes (1833-1897) by Topaz (January 8th, 2007)
Schubert, Franz (1797-1828) by Topaz (January 22nd, 2007)


----------



## Topaz

*Frederik*

Seems OK to me. I'm happy to do pieces on:


Beethoven
Brahms
Chopin
Schubert


Topaz


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian

*Fabulous*

I love the idea of everyone discussing something speicfic for once, hehe. I'd be happy to contribute.

1. Gustav Mahler
2. Charles Ives
3. Samuel Barber
4. Johann Strauss
5. Meredith Monk
6. Tan Dun
7. Varese
8. Tod Machover
9. Phillip Glass
10. Schubert (but others might be able to give better insight, I have mostly a vocal focus on him)

There are others, but I figure this is enough modern to get some protest ;-)


----------



## Frederik Magle

Thank you so much for the nominations so far! This looks like it could be a really interesting project.

I just realized an omission in the original post: A limit to the number of composers each member can nominate. This will be set to 5 in the future (not affecting the nominations so far, it's strictly my fault that I forgot to include it and it will not be imposed retroactively). The reason for this limit is so that the most members may have a chance to participate - with a slightly lesser chance that their favorite composers are "taken" already. Also, for the same reason, nominations will only last for three months after which any member can re-nominate the composer - including the prior nominator of course (no nominee will be removed without having been selected for the poll at least once though).


----------



## hlolli

how about:

Morton Feldman
Jon Leifs
Arnold Schoenberg
Philip Glass
Arvö Part

?


----------



## Frederik Magle

hlolli said:


> how about:
> 
> Morton Feldman
> Jon Leifs
> Arnold Schoenberg
> Philip Glass
> Arvö Part
> 
> ?


Those are good nominations. Just so there's no doubt, you will be willing and able to write an introduction about any one of these composers if chosen? (it's only because of the question mark at the end of your post that I have to ask)


----------



## Hexameron

Franz Liszt
Charles-Valentin Alkan
Sigismond Thalberg
Adolf Henselt
Anton Rubinstein


----------



## Frederik Magle

Thanks for the nominations, Hexameron. I'll add them right away.

And by the way: 
*The article on Johannes Brahms has now been published!*. A big thanks to Topaz!!


----------



## Frederik Magle

This thread will continue to be open for new nominations. Please note that if you nominate a composer you also accept the responsibility of being able to post the article on time if the composer is chosen as Composer of the week (If anyone wishes to withdraw a nomination or nominations, just let me know and it will be done, unless the composer has already been selected for the poll of course).


----------



## oisfetz

Sergey Taneyev
Jeno Hubay
Pablo de Sarasate
Robert Volkmann
Sergey Lyapunov


----------



## Guest

L V Beethoven
J Brahms
A Part
F G Handel
L Spohr 
J Tavener (present)


----------



## Daniel

Thank you oisfetz! And thank you Andante! Both nominations have been added to the list.

Andante: Remember, that the Brahms-article has already been written by Topaz.
Concerning Arvo Pärt I've listed Andante, though also hlolli seemed to be willing to write that article, but didn't respond to Frederik's questions. You might cooperated, or as it now, it is up to Andante.


----------



## Guest

Daniel said:


> Thank you oisfetz! And thank you Andante! Both nominations have been added to the list.
> 
> Andante: Remember, that the Brahms-article has already been written by Topaz.
> Concerning Arvo Pärt I've listed Andante, though also hlolli seemed to be willing to write that article, but didn't respond to Frederik's questions. You might cooperated, or as it now, it is up to Andante.


Daniel, I am sorry I did not realise you were already so well catered for lol,
I will be most happy to be just a spectator, and leave all the hard work to the others so I withdraw myself. I may be able to help in other areas. Andante


----------



## Frederik Magle

I'm happy to announce that the next Composer of the week article has been posted. Once again, excellently written by Topaz: Franz Schubert - Composer of the Week, January 22nd 2007

Regards,
Frederik


----------



## Daniel

Andante: So your nominations have been removed by your own wish.


----------

